# Cayenne- Which one?



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Finally got round to looking at Porsches. Missus wanted a 911 C4 Cab and I wanted a Cayenne. Fortunately the clutch was too heavy on the 911 and the interior looked like an 80s reject so we have decided on the Cayenne. The Cayenne was a beauty to drive and handled remarkably well.
GaryC- I was impressed with the fact that there was an electrically retractable tow bar and rear camera option!

Trouble is do we go for a full spec 3.2 V6 or the Cayenne S V8? Does anyone know much about the cars or know anyone that sells them as we are looking for an ex demo?

I was v surprised that you only get a 2 year warranty though. Additional years are Â£490. Having said that the service is Â£290 on the V6 and Â£420 on the V8 which I thought was cheap compared to Audi and VW.

So if anyone wants an S3, it will be going soon.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It's got to be the Turbo surely, they are ugly brutes though IMO not that you asked for it :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

A good mate of mine has one. He never tried the V6, I don't think it was out, but the V8S he tried didn't have the trick suspension and he found it a very unforgiving ride. His wife told him to buy the Turbo!  The most important thing in his eyes was getting the better suspension because it makes a world of difference. So he would say a properly equiped V6 is better than a poverty spec. V8. My mate is in France, so the specs could be different here. Overall it is a fabulous beast. Get past the immediate looks issue and it grows on you and the interior is great I found. The only problem he had was that it still wouldn't get up to his Chalet in the Alps without Snow tyres and his Missus told him that after spendy Â£75k on a car she wasn't letting him fork out Â£1500 on snow tyres!


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Funnily enough, the turbo was mentioned to me as well! The suspension is an option so I think we will look at that. On the test drive it did make quite a difference when the different options were selected.

V impressed with the dealership, salesman could not have been more helpful and down to earth. Nothing like some of Audi's guys! We are trying the 3.2 on Wednesday so will have to think about it then. My concern is whether it will have enough mid range grunt to it. 
trouble is the only colour "management" will have is the dark blue but it does look fantastic in that colour.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Going down to test drive a Turbo with my folks either this week or next week so will let you know what it's like

It has to be the Turbo!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I actually think that they are the best looking 4x4 around so I never understand why people keep on going on about the looks. Sure it is no 911 or TVR but hey, the Range Rover is a pretty ugly beast by comparison


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I prefer the way the VW looks ,always thought the Porsche looks like a boat out of water :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To me, when I first saw it I thought why do they insist on trying to graft that 911 profile to the front of everything? However, I've now got used to the looks and think it's actually very attractive now.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

4.8 X5 

If you get the porker defo get the air suspension, transforms the X5 and same applies to Cayenne.

We do some lovely MIllteks for them both


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Good to see other people like the Cayenne. I don't want an SUV but if I were in the market for one I'd get a Cayenne. I guess the engine choice depends on what you can afford - the Turbo is silly money for such a vehicle IMO when the V8 is no slouch - how fast do you need a massive 4x4 to go anyway? It will never be a sports car.

I personally despise X5s however good they are. Crap image. And WTF do people need to black out the windows in SUVs? So they can't be seen?

The Toureg is not as good looking IMO, and the new Jeep is a cartoon car to match the PT Cruiser.

Enjoy the test drives!

Oh, try and get a Cayenne in something other than Black, grey or silver eh?!? I saw a nice deep metallic blue one in Italy a few months ago - lovely. Also I saw a champagne gold coloured one in California 2 weeks ago - this colour might not be available in the UK, but it really suited the car.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Personally, just not my cup of tea.
I did hear a tale of a Cayenne loosing over Â£1000 per month in depreciation recently (not sure which model, sorry) but that combined with high running costs may be a factor to think about. 
Mind you if you're considering a Â£70k car thats in insurance group 20 and drinks like Oliver Read... it may not be an issue :roll: :wink:

Can't see much point in going for anything but the totally excessive turbo.



Evo Magazine - The Knowledge said:


> Model Price Engine/cyl/cc Bhp/rpm Lbft/rpm Bhp/ton 0-60mph Max mph evo rating
> Porsche Cayenne Turbo Â£68,970 8/4511 450/6000 457/2250 194 5.4 165 1/2


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm with thorney on this one IMO the X5 is the best looking 4x4 that said I think it's the worst performance offroad. Range Rover would be my choice if I wanted a Chelsea Tractor :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I'm with thorney on this one IMO the X5 is the best looking 4x4 that said I think it's the worst performance offroad. Range Rover would be my choice if I wanted a Chelsea Tractor :wink:


Agree with that. They just look so chunky...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Struggling to afford the S let alone a Turbo! Will let you know tomorrow after the V6 test drive. Does anyone know Porsche margins? Obviously will have to have a haggle of some sort!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Margin= big, and the're supposedly not shifting many of the UK allocation, mostly they go to the US (what a surprise) :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Struggling to afford the S let alone a Turbo! Will let you know tomorrow after the V6 test drive. Does anyone know Porsche margins? Obviously will have to have a haggle of some sort!


Usually very difficult to get any kind of a discount on a prestige car.....

You may be lucky though if they aren't shifting that many as jonno says


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

My boss just bought his wife the v6 for xmas and we have had the joy of running it for the last 3 days (pick up truck been coverted to gas)

beware it drinks petrol never seen anythink like it.

I thought it was my driving style, but my boss confirmed it.

He was shocked.

Also a lot of plastic inside, he put Â£11k of extra on.

Does look good, but drinks fuel


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dark mettallic blue. Biggest wheels poss. I haven't driven one, but have been hurled down the road in a Turbo. T'was mighty impressive - bit like acclerating in a 747 on the runway. I like them.

3.2 sounds like its gonna struggle with all that weight - so consumption will reflect this. No derv option and your are not keen on the Tourag (I'd personally go for a used black V10tdi at Â£35K'ish although you won't get the service quality that Porsche give), so why not think about a used Turbo or just the n/a V8. 15mpg on a Turbo compared to 20mpg on a 3.2. What's the difference?

Depreciation will be the real killer, so why not let someone else pick up that and check out Porshe approved or check out ex demo cars?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Drove the V6 and it was useless. Six speed auto and it spent most of the test drive choosing which gear to be in and hunted up and down between them. Settled on the Cayenne S but am now haggling. I discreetly saw a sheet of stock on the salesman's desk that he had printed off and this showed the margin at 8.5% so I asked for most of it! The salesman looked a bit shocked and said that Porsche didn't discount. I thanked him and left. Needless to say we are in negoatiations today!!  
Now just saving for the fuel!

Classic moment was when we pulled back onto the forecourt with him telling me all about Porsche reliability being first class and the bonnet popped up as I was parking it. Cue embarrassed salesman! :lol:


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Just been told today that they is a new shape coming out soon (well next 6 mths)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

facelifting the Cayenne already??

I think it would be my 4x4 of choice with an unlimited budget. then the Rangy and then the X5. after that you may as well have a KIA Sorento. Nothing else comes close.

The Cayenne would want to the V8 really. Turbo if affordable. Why have cotton... when you can have silk. [as someone already pointed out].

V10 Toureg is gonna be very tempting when I come to by the girlfriend a "propper" car a few years from now... :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

thorney said:


> 4.8 X5
> 
> If you get the porker defo get the air suspension, transforms the X5 and same applies to Cayenne.
> 
> We do some lovely MIllteks for them both


FYI - It's 4.6, not 4.8.

I prefer the VW Touareg to Cayenne.

Although they are very similar looking cars, the VW is so much more attractive than the Porsche.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Or one of these if it ever becomes reality.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Q7.jpg


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> FYI - It's 4.6, not 4.8.


F*Y*I it is now 4.8

The 4.8 has replaced the 4.6

Chars

James


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

On the waiting list for the Q7 for end of next year. just been offered an 03 S with all the toys but with 30k miles for Â£42k Tempted!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Test drive booked for a Cayenne Turbo on Monday at 2pm so will post what I think

Looks like my mum will be going for dark metallic blue/navy and some nice big 20" wheels if the test drive is ok

not bad for a 50 year old woman.......she certainly knows what she wants!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Or one of these if it ever becomes reality.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Q7.jpg


An A3 on stilts


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

I picked up a new Cayenne 3.2 V6 4 weeks ago replacing a TTV6. Reasonably specced out (tiptronic, metallic black, cruise, heated seats, automatic aircon, 19 inchers, roofrails) it cost around Â£42k.

1500 miles under the belt and I confirm what is said about fuel consumption. 20mpg is the best you can expect even with gentle (75-80mph) motorway cruising. To be honest the car does feel a bit underpowered. Its not too bad if you push it, and it does sound very porschey above 4000rpm, but the fuel penalty when you do this is heavy.

On the plus side the car has huge presence, and does turn heads. Handling round corners is unbelievable for something so tall. Interior is very comfortable, but the dash looks crap. I expect more than a badly lit pair of amber dials for that price! Quality seems quite good but there is a really annoying squeak from the rear hatch area which I cant place and withing 1 day I had a battery warning light. I am told that the there is a recall and I am to have the alternator replaced (sincerely hope for a 997 courtesy care for the day , or at least a cayenne turbo)

On the whole I like the car which I bougt for long distance crusing with lots of luggage - perfectly good car for this, but not a performance car in any way. Dont think I will keep it too long though. Now that I have got used to filling up with 80squids worth of fuel every week I am keenly looking at the Merc SLK 55 AMG which sounds awesome.

Other good thing about this car is that it makes stepping back into my wife's Cooper S anunbelievable experience - two ends of the spectrum. ALso quite funny seeing them parked next to each other - little and large.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

well, just had a drive of a Cayenne Turbo and f**k me these things are fast, scarily fast to say they weight 2 tonnes. 0-60 in 5.6 secs and 165mph

it honestly does handle like a sports car with the firmer damping settings.

the porsche guy that came out with us was throwing it round bends at 60 and it didn't shift from the road 

I loved it and so did my mum. Dad going down to test drive it this week and then reckon they are gonna order one in navy blue metallic with 20" sport techno wheels, grey leather, chrome kit and sprt design kit, all fully loaded inside with phone, satnav, TV etc.

I'm gonna look forward to driving round in that, only problem is that delivery is 1yr!!  never mind!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I have to ask Why....there are better 4x4 out there.
So i can only assume its the snobbery value that is attracting cos it certainly isnt the looks or price....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> I have to ask Why....there are better 4x4 out there.
> So i can only assume its the snobbery value that is attracting cos it certainly isnt the looks or price....


It feels much more planted than the X5 4.6is that they have already, it is a nicer interior, handles like a sports car, is pretty much faster than 98% of cars you are gonna come up against on the roads, porsche build quality is second to none, it has high residuals. It is also going to be used 99% of the time on road so it's 4x4 capability is not really an issue

The looks are down to personal taste. I'll be honest, I didn't like it when it came out but it has grown on me. Especially with a sport design kit and 20" wheels.

I would hardly say it was snobbery value as my parents are very far from snobs. The price isn't really an issue as it's all relative and down to what you can afford isn't it.

Any more questions?

Cheers 

James

EDIT: by the way jonhaff, have you ever driven a Cayenne Turbo out of interest?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Tell them try the 4.8, it is a completely different car to the 4.6 (weirdly enough). I know a load of people who have swapped from a 4.6 to a 4.8 and its very different. The handling is much much better and has a lot more power and torque.

The more I drive mine the more I enjoy it, it really is good fun. There are a lot of people who don't 'get the idea of a sports SAV and tbh they never will 'get' it. Its hard to describe how much fun it is driving an M3 handling car but sitting higher up to enjoy it more.

Do I go off road, sometimes, enough to justify a 4x4 - no chance, but if I wanted an off road car I'd have got a Landrover. These aren't about offroad but fun on road.

Oh and just in case any one starts the 'environment' issue, the 4.8 gives better mpg than an M5 and has a smaller road foot print that an A6


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Tell them try the 4.8, it is a completely different car to the 4.6 (weirdly enough). I know a load of people who have swapped from a 4.6 to a 4.8 and its very different. The handling is much much better and has a lot more power and torque.

The more I drive mine the more I enjoy it, it really is good fun. There are a lot of people who don't 'get the idea of a sports SAV and tbh they never will 'get' it. Its hard to describe how much fun it is driving an M3 handling car but sitting higher up to enjoy it more.

Do I go off road, sometimes, enough to justify a 4x4 - no chance, but if I wanted an off road car I'd have got a Landrover. These aren't about offroad but fun on road.

Oh and just in case any one starts the 'environment' issue, the 4.8 gives better mpg than an M5 and has a smaller road foot print that an A6


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

thorney said:


> Oh and just in case any one starts the 'environment' issue, the 4.8 gives better mpg than an M5 and has a smaller road foot print that an A6


  @ John.
M5 - the environmentalists car of choice, NOT !
:wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

thorney said:


> Tell them try the 4.8, it is a completely different car to the 4.6 (weirdly enough). I know a load of people who have swapped from a 4.6 to a 4.8 and its very different. The handling is much much better and has a lot more power and torque.
> 
> The more I drive mine the more I enjoy it, it really is good fun. There are a lot of people who don't 'get the idea of a sports SAV and tbh they never will 'get' it. Its hard to describe how much fun it is driving an M3 handling car but sitting higher up to enjoy it more.
> 
> ...


They've already tried the 4.8 and were very impressed with it. If they got another X5 though it would be the third in a row and I think they are a little tired of the interior/look now so the Porsche is the obvious alternative. I'm not knocking the X5 4.6/4.8 at all, I think they are really fantastic cars and very fast and driveable day to day.

I reckon they just fancy a change though.

Thanks for the constructive comments though mate

Have you got a 4.8? They really are cracking cars.

Cheers

James


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Ah, didn't spot that.

Then the Cayenne would be the next choice I guess.

Mind you...how about a W12 Toerag.

Had one on the stand at Essen this weekend and it looked excellent.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Been offered an 03 Cayenne S with 30k from a trade friend for Â£40k, looking at it tomorrow! Fingers crossed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Been offered an 03 Cayenne S with 30k from a trade friend for Â£40k, looking at it tomorrow! Fingers crossed.


and to think that you bloody moaned about that "XXXXXXXX Porsche Junk Mail" that came to you courtesy of Mr T.Leaf !

:roll:

PS I am def not cleaning that truck :x

:wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Just goes to show the power of advertising!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

*Advertising is the rattling of a stick inside a swill bucket.* George Orwell


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just had a visit from Mr West..

Good grief its a big truck 

Heated steering wheel too !

Well done mate, its _just_ a little bigger than your S3 and probably as fast as your TT !

Beautiful exhaust note 8)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

It feels as quick as the S3 but certainly drinks the petrol. After a "fun" :wink: drive I got 7 mpg but shedloads of grin factor. It holds the road amazingly.

Bit OTT on the extras though, not sure I will be using the fax and email facility on the Sat Nav! Heated wheel is nice as is the keyless entry


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here's a reminder of what to avoid with those nice alloys Ian :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Here's a reminder of what to avoid with those nice alloys Ian :wink:


I thought that was the concept car :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Andy the concept of the Cayenne wasn't quite that aerodynamic :roll:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Shut your noise Selman 

Just had some warranty work done by them on the Xenons. Car was booked in the next day, Hire car dropped off and car collected. Full clean inside and out and they even put Â£10 worth of squirt in it as I was running low :wink: Audi, as much as I love them could do with a few lessons from these guys.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Â£10 worth of squirt


Enough to start the fecker up, then... :lol:


----------

